# Currently in athens, Looking to potential move here *jobs*



## Craig_ (Feb 23, 2011)

Evening everyone,

Im currently staying in athens with a friend who has made a permanent move out here and is loving how things are going so far, the reason ive joined the forum and making this thread is basically to clear up a few things. 

By trade i am a qualified personal trainer and fitness instructor, with sports and swedish therapy and massage qualifications and various sports related qualifications. Im looking at potentially moving out here to work and wanted to know how the job front here in athens is going.

Ideally i would love to work in fitness or sport here but im willing to work hard and do any job that pays well.

any advice or tips would greatly be appreciated.

Craig


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Craig. Does your friend in Athens not know about the job situation ?


----------



## Craig_ (Feb 23, 2011)

tpebop said:


> Craig. Does your friend in Athens not know about the job situation ?


Well to be honest with you she got her job through an agency back in the uk and hasn't had to worry about a job. But thank you for your response hwell:


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Craig. Just go with your friend & have a coffee somewhere. Talk to the staff & patrons about the work situation. That will kill a few hours of your time LOL


----------



## expat914 (Oct 9, 2009)

Things here are a little more old fashioned. It might be beneficial to walk into some gyms/fitness centers and ask whether they are hiring anyone. There may be a need for an English speaking trainer. It doesn't hurt to try I guess.


----------

